# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  الإحسان مفهومه وأنواعه وصوره في ضوء القرآن والسنة

## ابو اسيد اليمني

*الشيخ: حسن شبالة.
أصح  طرق التفسير: أن يفسر القرآن بالقرآن، فما أجمل في مكان، فإنه قد بسط في  موضع آخر، فإن أعياك ذلك فعليك بالسنة فإنها شارحة للقرآن وموضحة له.*

*وبناءً  على ما سبق وكتطبيق عملي لهذا المنهج -تفسير القرآن بالقرآن والسنة-  وبأسلوب التفسير الموضوعي، فقد اخترت مفهوماً شرعياً، تكرر كثيراً في  القرآن والسنة، حيث ورد لفظ "الإحسان ومشتقاته"، في القرآن الكريم في (153)  موضعاً وله معانيه المتنوعة بحسب سياق اللفظ، ولم أجد بحثاً علميا مختصاً  -بحسب علم- تتبع نصوص القرآن والسنة، التي ورد فيها هذا اللفظ، وفسرها  تفسيرا موضوعيا، لذلك تتبعت لفظ "الإحسان ومشتقاته"، في نصوص القرآن  والسنة، وسبرت معانيها من خلال أقوال المفسرين وشرَّاح الحديث، ثم قسمتها  إلى عدة عناوين وجمعت تحت كل عنوان ما يتعلق به وحرصت أن يكون البحث بعبارة  سهلة مختصرة، ولم أستدل من السنة إلا بحديث مقبول يحتج به، وقد استبعدت  لفظ "الحسنة" -التي وردت في (31) موضعاً من القرآن الكريم- من البحث لوجود  رسالة حولها، لابن تيمية رحمه الله، بعنوان: "الحسنة والسيئة في القرآن  الكريم" وهي مطبوعة، وسميته: "الإحسان، مفهومه، أنواعه وصوره، في ضوء  القرآن والسنة" وجعلته في: مقدمة، وتمهيد، وثلاثة مباحث، وخاتمة، حيث احتوت  المقدمة على الاستفتاح وخطة البحث ومنهجي فيه، والتمهيد ذكرت فيه: مفهوم  الإحسان، لغة، واصطلاحاً، والعلاقة بينهما. *  
*والمبحث الأول: عرضت فيه أساليب القرآن والسنة في الدعوة إلى الإحسان. *  *والمبحث الثاني: بينت فيه أنواع وصور الإحسان الواردة في نصوص القرآن والسنة. *  *والمبحث  الثالث: تحدثت فيه عن ثمار وفوائد الإحسان في الدنيا والآخرة، من خلال  نصوص القرآن والسنة، وختمت بذكر أهم النتائج التي توصلت إليها أثناء البحث.  *  *أسأل الله أن ينفعني به، ويجعله خالصا لوجهه الكريم، وينفع به المسلمين، ويجعله ذخرا لي يوم ألقاه، إنه سميع مجيب.* 
لتنزيل البحث من موقع منبر علماء اليمن:
http://olamaa-yemen.net/main/article...ticle_no=13233

----------

